# Beef Stroganoff



## Ali_R (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a couple questions about canning beef stroganoff. I figured I would ask opinions and rely on the vast experience here rather than experimenting with some of my WAGs.

Is there a reason to actually cook stroganoff ahead of time rather than just assembling the ingredients in the jars and letting it cook during processing? I know onions change flavor so nicely when sautÃ©ed, but when you can it does the sautÃ©ing become a wasted step?

Along that line, I think what I am reading says that if I brown the strips of meat they'll hold their "form" better than if I raw pack the meat. Have others found that to be the case?

Canning meat in the past I've always raw packed and the result has been meat that shreds very nicely but I've had to be gentle with it to keep it from essentially dissolving into the dish I am preparing. I am wondering if I browned strips/cubed beef, if it would hold its form more?

To this point, the canned meat I've done has worked out great but as I am trying to switch over to more fully prepared meals (health reasons) I think texture is something to address. 

Thanks!
Ali


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think using the onions raw would be fine. The meat? Well I;m not sure as I always raw pack. What are the ingrediants for your recipe? as somethings are safe to can and others are not.


----------



## Ali_R (Jul 18, 2011)

The only thing questionable in my recipe is butter used for sautÃ©ing. 
If I were to cook ahead I would follow this:

Sliced beef seasoned with salt & pepper sautÃ©ed in butter & garlic
remove beef and sautÃ©e onions in the drippings with a pinch of sugar
add mushrooms and sautÃ©e until wilted
remove from heat and stir in worcestershire sauce, dry mustard & pepper

Fill jars with equal amounts of meat then equal amounts of onion/mushroom. Top with hot beef broth.

No measurements, just depends on how much beef I have to put up. I figure I will add a thickener and sour cream when it gets heated up.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

That sounds good to me, maybe someone will come along and let you know if the beef will hold up better when browned.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I think the beef will hold up better when browned and shrink down less. You might experiment with the onions, browning would add flavor, but way easier to put them in raw. Don't think the mushrooms need to be cooked either, but everything should be warmed up when you go to can it and the beef broth boiling. 

Let us know how it comes out, sounds delish!


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

For me, browning the meat first has given it a better color, and it does hold up better after canning. Browing the onions first does change the flavor in the end product. Also by browning the onions and mushrooms they fill the jar better than putting them in raw.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

yea, browning the onions and meat will carmelize it giving it a different flavor than boiling in the canner would give it. I would say it would be safe, but not have the same flavor.


----------

